# The very BEST of Portugal?



## dhream (Jan 30, 2012)

OK gang, let's have some fun!

I have two couples of slightly older, well travelled, well off, and retired friends, they pretty much travel for fun!

They are Australians (resist the Monty Python/Tony Abbott jibes please!) Portugal is simply not on the radar there unless its bad news (PIIGS economy) they have seen the wonders of Rome and been insulted by the Parisians, and I am trying to encourage them to visit this fantastic and underrated little country.

I myself have been delighted by Central Lisbon, Porto, Obidos, Tomar, Coimbra, etc etc. the Algarve hinterland, and even tiny 'Casais' I drive through almost by accident.

So obviously the place drips charm and history, but I really want to pull out the stops and leave them raving to their mates back home... money as I mentioned, is no object here!

Your experiences with top notch hotels, restaurants, venues, guided tours, river cruises cellar doors and the like would be most welcome!

Something need not be 'classy' to be 'quality' particularly out in the sticks, so if you know of somewhere that deserves the Euros, please weigh in! 

Also, for Australians, although Portugal boasts some lovely seaside, please bear in mind the beach is somewhat old hat, many of them actually live on one back home. They do get giddy about Castles and snow fields and flowering meadows and other Eurocentric things you might take for granted...

Thanks all! :first: PS: I'm also particularly keen to hear about remnants of the Algarve beyond the means of the Easyjet set!


----------



## afrique (Feb 4, 2009)

Porto without a doubt but you knew I would say that.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Will happily give you a list over a glass of wine or two


----------



## dkrukovsky (Nov 20, 2013)

Sintra walk?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Where do you start? how about Cherry Blossom time at Fundão or a cruise up the Douro, follow the wine routes, pastries at Guimares, the Rock House a bit south, the lanes in Coimbra or the model village or the University, Tomar and the lakes, Fatima and the caves, Obidios, Bathala, the Buddha garden at Bombarrel, I won't mention beaches but some of the best sunsets at so many points, The arbirutum and the hotel and invigorating massage at Luso and to stay apart from some great B&B, boutique hotels check out the Posadas Pousadas de Portugal | Luxury Hotels in Portugal


----------



## Sharoncf (Aug 20, 2012)

I am Australian and I live here about about hour south of Porto. There are so many historic sights but also some good galleries in Lisbon. Tomar and Fatima are worth a visit. Also as you say don't worry too much about the beaches. We live 10 minutes from a beautiful beach so beaches do not interest many Australians, I know that the Algarve has historic sights. There are many beautiful historic places up north. If you email me privately I can email you several sights that may help.


----------



## coati (Sep 12, 2012)

Alentejo Wild Flower meadows in Spring beat just about anything.


----------



## Pablo91 (Jan 30, 2013)

Cernache do Bonjardim, near Tomar is amazing place


----------



## paramonte (Sep 9, 2007)

Sintra!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

I agree Sintra - looks as though it was designed by a committee of architects, none of whom could agree.

Nearby is The Capuchin Convent - also a must see - lined in places with cork to keep it warm - half a dozen toilets side by side - that's communal living!

Mafra, Obidos, Coimbra, Fátima (I was there, the day before JP2),


----------



## Easyriders (Apr 4, 2013)

Alto Alentejo! So many castles, Marvao, Evoramonte, Estremoz, etc etc. Even small villages often have their own castle, because you are not far from the border with Spain, and the Moors also were here. Evora for wonderful views, aqueduct walks, Chapel of the Bones, Roman temple. Elvas for an even more impressive aqueduct and two amazing forts, one is Moorish. Miles and miles of unspoilt countryside, cork oaks, vineyards and many barragems with fishing, and many with beaches. And if you're into birdwatching, Alto Alentejo has a tremendous range of birds, including many raptors.


----------

